
Show HN: JavaScript spreadsheet web component (HTML/DOM) – New version - paulhodel
https://bossanova.uk/jexcel
======
udayrddy
Aaahhhh, this is something I was looking for. Thanks a ton.

From the GitHub issues, looks like the team is little hesitant to support JSON
input support by default, which I think might lead to a negative effect
(especially in the coming years, APIS EVERYWHERE) with someone forking and
supporting the native JSON.

